# Constitution Européenne : Pour ou Contre ?



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

Voici le texte : Le texte de la Constitution 

Echangeons ...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

D'apres ce que j'ai lu il y a quelques temps, elle est un peu trop libéral pour moi, mais c'est un pas en avant dans la construction européenne et c'est vraiment important à mes yeux.

PS : Je sais pas si un sujet de politique est possible sur MACGé


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

j'ai bien peur que non.......

en même temps ca ne concerne ni la gauche ni la droite, donc....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

non non non pas de politique !!!!!!    

finnnnnnnnnnn ??  

bon alors , tu fermes ou pas?


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

le compte a rebour a commencé....


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

je finis de la lire


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je finis de la lire


Depeche toi, ca va trancher! :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> D'apres ce que j'ai lu il y a quelques temps, elle est un peu trop libéral pour moi, mais c'est un pas en avant dans la construction européenne et c'est vraiment important à mes yeux.
> 
> PS : Je sais pas si un sujet de politique est possible sur MACGé



Ca n'a rien de politique ... il n'y qu'a regarder nos politiques de tout bord ... tourner comme des girouettes

C'est un sujet d'actualité qui merite d'etre au bar de MacG

Néanmoins je respecterai s'il est "deleted"

 Ok j'arrete d'amadouer le modo


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

tiens , un modo est passé, voté e pas fermé ????????


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

OK on vote pour le maintien du fil   

je suis POUR son maintien


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

POUR aussi mais il ne faut pas que ca dérape, et ca, ca va etre tres dur à tenir comme engagement!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> OK on vote pour le maintien du fil
> je suis POUR son maintien




maintenir le fil ?    


encore une grosse bobine en perspective !!!


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> POUR aussi mais il ne faut pas que ca dérape, et ca, ca va etre tres dur à tenir comme engagement!



Ok avec toi ... le titre est un peu direct ... ca peut exciter certain


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2005)

Rhooo lui, qu'est-ce t'as contre les départ de topic en vrille ?  

---
PS : au fait, j'en suis à la page II de la table des matières de la Constitution


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore une grosse bobine en perspective !!!


Tu veux la voir ma grosse bobine ?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

Et sinon, vous ne connetriez pas un forum sans modo qu'on puisse debattre ( ou se mettre sur la gueule) tranquillement :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> PS : au fait, j'en suis à la page II de la table des matières de la Constitution



Tiens, page IV maintenant, mais je comprends pas tout


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo lui, qu'est-ce t'as contre les départ de topic en vrille ?
> 
> ---
> PS : au fait, j'en suis à la page II de la table des matières de la Constitution



Rien   

Mais il est necessaire de maintenir la paix social sur MacG   et c bien normal


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux la voir ma grosse bobine ?




est que c'est vraiment necessaire?   

elle est tellement monstruesue pour te sentir en devoir de la montrer ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

lalala encore un thread pour dire n'importe quoi lalala d'ailleurs la constitution,lalala,  tout le monde s'en tape,lalala,  ca n'aura aucun changement particulier dans notre quotidien, lalala


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que c'est vraiment necessaire?
> 
> elle est tellement monstruesue pour te sentir en devoir de la montrer ?


laisse le parler, ca doit lui faire plaisir, il doit pas la montrer souvernt, sa si grosse bobine...


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

La grande difficulté qui va naitre de ce texte, c'est l'interpretation qui va en être faite et la valeur juridique qui va être donnée à chacune de ses composantes (introduction, corps, ...).
Il a fallu longtemps chez nous pour que l'introduction de notre constitution soit reconnu de même valeur que le reste (surtout les references à d'autres textes comme la Déclaration des droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen).


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

Mais sinon, vous en pensez quoi de cette constitution, Du bien, du mal, rien?
Le vote est le 29 mai, vous avez encore le temps, mais je tiens juste à vous rappeller que c'est super important de voter, c'est un droit mais aussi un devoir.
Voila, c'etait la petite lecon d'instruction civique.


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> laisse le parler, ca doit lui faire plaisir, il doit pas la montrer souvernt, sa si grosse bobine...



Désole, j'avais perdu le fil de la bobine ... et je m'égarais


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

Un truc qui me choque dans cette constitution, c'est la référence religieuse en préambule de la constitution.
Depuis la loi de 1905, l'état est laique, sans aucune référence religieuse (sauf en Alsace Lorraine, mais c'est un cas à part).
De voir cette reférence au tout début de cette constitution me chagrine réellement, mais bon, il faut faire des compromis quand on est 25.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la loi de 1905, l'état est laique, sans aucune référence religieuse (sauf en Alsace Lorraine, mais c'est un cas à part).
> .



il y a quoi de differenten alsace lorraine?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

Comme en 1905 ils étaient allemands, ils n'ont pas été concerné par cette loi. Lors du rattachement en 1918, la loi n'a pas été modifié pour eux. 
Les pretres et autres membres du culte sont payés par l'état encore maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Comme en 1905 ils étaient allemands, ils n'ont pas été concerné par cette loi. Lors du rattachement en 1918, la loi n'a pas été modifié pour eux.
> Les pretres et autres membres du culte sont payés par l'état encore maintenant.



ben , j'habite en realité en alsace et pas sur la lune  depuis pas mal d'année mais je ne suis pas française....

maintenant je comprends pourquoi j'ai recu un recu de l'eglise pour deduire de mes impots le dons fait a l'eglise (mariage, comunion , ect )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Putain que c'est casse-couilles. Vous avez de la chance que j'abrase pas ici, parce que j'aurais fermé direct et bannis les gens qui étaient pour maintenir le fil ouvert ! La seule bonne idée qu'il y ait eu, c'était d'aller poster ailleurs. Sonny ? Tu m'aides ? Les futal vont pas tomber tout seul, je le sens. Amok ! Vient fesser tes nioubes steuplé.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Edité



Pour moi, y a les gens qui sont branchés religion, et les autres.

Dans chaque camps, y a autant de minables.

Quand je serai au pouvoir, je ferai buter que les minables.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2005)

PS :
j'ai posté sans lire le message blackminou...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> Edité





je ne suis pas alsacienne mais italienne, d'où ma "reference" catho
meme si je le fais plus par tradition que par conviction religieuse

je ne defends pas non plus les alsaciens avec leur mentalité bien particuliere

mais je trouve tes propos vraiment mal placé


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Putain que c'est casse-couilles. Vous avez de la chance que j'abrase pas ici, parce que j'aurais fermé direct et bannis les gens qui étaient pour maintenir le fil ouvert ! La seule bonne idée qu'il y ait eu, c'était d'aller poster ailleurs. Sonny ? Tu m'aides ? Les futal vont pas tomber tout seul, je le sens. Amok ! Vient fesser tes nioubes steuplé.



C bien comme post !!! Felicitation ...
Effectivement si ca part en live ... vous fermez OK
Mais bon c moyen ... desole


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

dsl un doublon mais j ai une connecton qui lague


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas alsacienne mais italienne, d'où ma "reference" catho
> meme si je le fais plus par tradition que par conviction religieuse
> 
> je ne defends pas non plus les alsaciens avec leur mentalité bien particuliere
> ...


 
attends je les deplace....gnnn...gnnnn....voila c'est mieux non?

excuse moi si je t'ai choqué, je ne pensais bien sur pas ce que j'ai dit...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Avis mitigé pour ma part, sorry.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

*NON!!!*


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2005)

ça encore passe...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

Génial ce thread 

un bonheur pour un samedi soir


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

pour ou contre la charte ? ou j'essuie les traces avec ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

chuis pas super fan des strings perso


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

pour toi ou pour ta copine?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

Ah ben voilà d'la politique


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2005)

Et effectivement, moi je serais pas contre partager un peu l'intelligence des pays du nord de l'europe sur bien des sujets.

Mais bon, c'est un débat sérieux, qui n'a donc pas sa place ici...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

Double post


----------



## Grug2 (6 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chuis pas super fan des strings perso


 pour ou contre l'entrée des petits suisses dans la constitution ?  

encore un coup à coller les pages :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> pour ou contre l'entrée des petits suisses dans la constitution ?
> 
> encore un coup à coller les pages :rateau:


faut d'abord leur décoller l'papier


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

Excusez moi , j'me suis trompée de porte


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

la porte est ouverte


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la porte est ouverte



 je sais pas ce qui va pas ...j'me suis mis RADIO GROOVE SALAD sur les oreilles et depuis 
j'ai les vasques communiquantes renversées


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

je connais cette voie


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Voici le texte : Le texte de la Constitution
> 
> Echangeons ...


Bon, alors avant que ce thread ne disparaisse dans les tréfonds de la modération apolitique, si je puis me permettre, ce site n'est pas inintéressant (y'a un PDF assez long à lire, mais ça vaut le coup -je trouve) :

*fondation copernic*


----------



## PommeQ (6 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors avant que ce thread ne disparaisse dans les tréfonds de la modération apolitique, si je puis me permettre, ce site n'est pas inintéressant (y'a un PDF assez long à lire, mais ça vaut le coup -je trouve) :
> 
> *fondation copernic*



Disons simplement que j'ai opté pour le texte brute ... non pour une version avec un parti pris


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Disons simplement que j'ai opté pour le texte brute ... non pour une version avec un parti pris


Je comprends bien, en même temps, le texte de la constitution ne peut pas révéler d'arguments contre lui-même, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de sa longueur et de sa complexité. Donc il présente des arguments pour. CQFD.

Encore quelques arguments contre...


----------



## PommeQ (6 Mars 2005)

Allez pour ammener de l'eau au moulin ...

La Constitution européenne pour les nuls
vendredi le 17 décembre 2004, 
par : Hubert-Aymeric PYNCHON 

Il n?aura échappé à personne que le projet de futur traité de Constitution Européenne ? a été rédigé par des auteurs dont le niveau intellectuel dépasse de loin celui du Bravepatriote de base. Dame*! Un Valéry Giscard d?Estaing, ancien président de la République ET académicien français, ça vous change d?un retraité de la SNCF...


Avant de vous décider en votre âme et conscience pour un "OUI" franc et massif au prochain référendum, Brave Patrie vous offre la possibilité de briller en société et d?affûter vos arguments dans le courrier des lecteurs de vos quotidiens préférés en vous résumant ce qu?il faut retenir de ce projet de futur traité de Constitution Européenne ?.


Préambule. L?Europe est née en 1994, lors de la signature du traité de Maastricht.


C?est clair, net, simple et précis.


Les racines chrétiennes, médiévales, gréco-latines, etc. (pourquoi pas neanderthal ou cro-magnon, tant que nous y sommes*?) relèvent d?un passé dont plus personne ne se souvient. De toutes les manières, les gens ne vont plus à la messe. Quant à l?Histoire, des films comme Les Visiteurs, ou Astérix permettent amplement de se faire une bonne idée de la question sans avoir besoin de sortir de l?École des Chartes.


Article 1 La concurrence sauvage est la règle en matière d?économie.


La gabegie économique héritée des années mitterrando-jaruzelskiennes entraînait des délocalisations vers des pays où l?on ne parle même pas le broken english. Depuis cinq ans (1) que l?euro unique avait cours dans notre belle Union bleu bordée d?étoiles dorées, il était donc plus que temps de passer à l?économie unique. La concurrence stimule l?imagination, crée des emplois, vous rend plus beau, plus fort et c?est du reste ce qui vous permet de ravir l?épouse de votre meilleur ami. Les spermatozoïdes ne font pas autre chose. Et les spermatozoïdes, c?est la vie*!


Article 2 Les services publics sont condamnés à disparaître.


A l?image de ces Pandas ou Tricératops d?un autre temps, les servicuum publici ont fait le leur. Mis à part les sempiternels rétrogrades associatifs et encartés, qui se plaindra encore de ne plus faire la queue trois heures avant d?atteindre un guichet fermé dont l?occupant - absent - n?était de toute façon pas aimable*? Les longues marches à pied, sous la neige, en tenant votre enfant couvert d?engelures blotti contre vous par la faute de machinistes davantage préoccupés par le diamètre syndical de leurs sandwichs, ne seront plus qu?un vieux cauchemar.


Article 3 La langue officielle de l?UE est l?anglais.


On s?est en effet aperçu que c?était quand même infiniment plus pratique pour discuter avec un Letton ou un Finlandais. Certains d?entre eux sont-ils francophones*? Eh bien, de quoi vous plaignez-vous*?


Article 4 La défense européenne est assurée par l?OTAN.


Nos alliés d?ex-Nouvelle Angleterre et d?ex-Louisiane, ayant eu la gentillesse de couvrir l?Europe de bases toutes équipées par leur braves "boys", il eut été dommage de ne pas continuer à profiter d?un tel investissement. Le mur de Berlin est tombé*? C?est bien la preuve de son efficacité*: on ne change pas une équipe qui gagne. L?Alliance atlantique est devenue caduque dans son principe*? Vous devez faire partie de ceux qui pensent qu?il faudrait détruire l?Arc de Triomphe au prétexte que Napoléon a perdu à Waterloo...


Ajoutons que la Turquie étant déjà membre de l?OTAN, cela n?en rendra que plus limpides les négociations concernant les conditions de sa non-entrée qui, de toutes façons, sont reportées à plus tard.


Article 5 Le parlement européen sert à amuser la galerie.


Il était de notoriété publique que les députés européens au parlement de Strasbourg ne se faisaient élire que pour passer à France Europe Express, se goinfrer en notes de frais, et accessoirement jouer avec les canaux de traductions simultanées. Cette mise au point aura le mérite de clarifier une situation de fait.


Article 6 Il n?y a pas d?article 6.


L?article 6 a été remplacé par l?article III-37b-115 a (cf. annexes 17B vol. IX)


Article 7 La majorité qualifiée, absolue ou relative (M) sera déterminée à partir de la formule suivante*:


?M = Ex (n+1, n+2) - (cos n+y) (*!µ) - (x) (x-µ) - [(2 y) ß(3y) (a2+b2)) ÷ (sin µ (n-ß))]


Sachant que*: x est le nombre d?élus au parlement dont le prénom commence par une voyelle, y, le nombre de ministres gauchers dans le gouvernement de chaque pays, n, la date anniversaire, en numérologie, de Jacques Delors, ß, le nombre de sessions extraordinaires les années bissextile, µ l?âge du troisième doyen de la Cour des Comptes du deuxième pays à avoir effectué l?avant dernière présidence tournante de l?Union Européenne, et a et b, des variables fluctuantes mises ici pour faire joli.


Article 7 bis Le temps que Deep Blue obtienne un résultat, la Commission prendra toutes les décisions.


Article 8 La Commission ne rendra de compte qu?à elle-même.


Ses membres ayant été cooptés dans la plus parfaite équité, soyez assurés que tout cela sera fait dans la plus grande transparence.


Article 9 La Constitution n?est pas révisable.


Et puis quoi, encore*?


Post-scriptum*: (1) Comment*: cinq ans*? Et oui... Vérifiez donc sur la petite monnaie au fond de votre poche*: les pièces les plus anciennes ont bien été frappées en 1999.


----------



## PommeQ (6 Mars 2005)

L'auteur votera quoi ? .....      C'est la question


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a quoi de differenten alsace lorraine?



En Alsace Moselle, toute la Lorraine n'était pas occupée de 1871 à 1918.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

un peu comme les toilettes quoi


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> En Alsace Moselle, toute la Lorraine n'était pas occupée de 1871 à 1918.


Merci pour la précison, je ne savais pas...


----------



## Muti (6 Mars 2005)

j'ai lu sur le net qq alinéas de la C.E.,cela me parait être un charte de bonne conduite où les loups jurent de protèger les agneaux?étant de ces derniers il y a longtps que je ne fais plus confiance aux
loups aussi je voterai NON,même si qq part ça me fait chmire,je vote tjrs même si c'est devenu un casse tête d'où tte illusion est bannie ,mais cela n'engage que moi bien sûr


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu sur le net qq alinéas de la C.E.,cela me parait être un charte de bonne conduite où les loups jurent de protèger les agneaux?étant de ces derniers il y a longtps que je ne fais plus confiance aux
> loups aussi je voterai NON,même si qq part ça me fait chmire,je vote tjrs même si c'est devenu un casse tête d'où tte illusion est bannie ,mais cela n'engage que moi bien sûr


C'est sur qu'il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion, mais voter, c'est exprimer son opinion. Si de nombreuses personnes sont d'accord avec toi, les choses evolueront dans ton sens, c'est le principe meme de la démocratie


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2005)

Et bien, on s'amuse bien ici ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

Personnellement je n'ai même pas ma carte d'électeur.

Sur cette histoire de référendum, je botte en touche, l'Europe continuera à être technocratique.
Si tous les politiques insistent à ce point pour le oui, j'ai plutôt tendance à me demander pourquoi et quels sont LEURS intérêts dans cette affaire. Ma tendance irait à la méfiance.
 :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

J'ai du mal à comprendre quelqu'un qui ne vote pas et qui se permet de critiquer les hommes (et femmes) politiques. S'ils ne te plaisent pas, tu peux voter pour exprimer ton mecontentement et sinon, t'investir en politique pour faire evoluer les choses dans ton sens.
Quand on ne s'exprime pas, je vois pas pourquoi on critiquerais...


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

Je serais plutôt d'accord avec toi, mais reconnaissons à la décharge de -dc- que la non prise encompte des votes blancs rend sinistrement difficile l'expression d'un mécontentement. J'utilise l'adverbe _sinistrement_ très volontairement, j'ai encore en mémoire certains résultats...


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal à comprendre quelqu'un qui ne vote pas et qui se permet de critiquer les hommes (et femmes) politiques. S'ils ne te plaisent pas, tu peux voter pour exprimer ton mecontentement et sinon, t'investir en politique pour faire evoluer les choses dans ton sens.
> Quand on ne s'exprime pas, je vois pas pourquoi on critiquerais...



voici un autre debat : j'aime pas me faire mettre entre parentheses


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Désolé, je ne savais pas que tu étais une femme politique :rose:
et si j'ai mis femme entre parenthese, c'etait justement pour ne pas etre traité de sexiste...
Et j'approuve totalement les femmes en politique.


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

Folimage ??


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je ne savais pas que tu étais une femme politique :rose:
> et si j'ai mis femme entre parenthese, c'etait justement pour ne pas etre traité de sexiste...
> Et j'approuve totalement les femmes en politique.



c'etais pas une question de femme politique   :mouais: c'etais juste une question de parentheses


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2005)

Bon, vous avez bien fait joujou, vous allez mieux ? 

ok

Nous pouvons donc tranquillement fermer.


----------

